# Apple is at it again.



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anybody seen apples newest claims? They are now claiming that the iPhone 4s is a 4g phone. According to apple, the definition of "4g" makes their iPhone 4s an hspa+ device, following the software update to 5.1.

I shit you not. I'm at my fan boy friends house right now, and he showed me a link talking about it all.

So I guess now all those jackasses that thought they were right when they said that their 4s had 4g will think they're right again.

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.

Edit: as a matter of fact, my fan boy friend is the one with me in my avatar. Go figure.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Verizon's LTE can be argued to still be a 3g tech. It's just marketing BS, Apple are pros at it.

I thought this was gonna be about them saying Instagram "Jumped the shark" by releasing an Android app.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I remember a month ago when this was news

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Yeah I remember a month ago when this was news
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yep, it was all over when the 5.1 update came out.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

LAME!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Let the iSheep think whatever they want. Then run a speed test against them and make them feel bad.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

The isheep will just say the speedtest app isn't compatible with the iPhone and that's why the results are low. Either that or they will say ATT OS throttling them. Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Really not surprised, even when this was news. Apple just caved to the Samsung ads that made fun of the iPhone not being 4G, and AT&T not being able to market it as 4G.

Remember, AT&T and T-Mobile have been saying for years now that their HSPA+ networks are 4G, just like Sprint (still) says their WiMAX is 4G... Even though it's slower than their 3G was before the WiMAX network launched.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I could've sworn I posted this earlier, but unless it got moved or something I guess I didn't. Anyways, apple is at it again.

So I go to my friends house today, and he is a total iPhone fan boy. When I get there, he tells me that the iPhone is now 4g.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-57393828-266/has-ios-5.1-turned-the-iphone-4s-into-a-4g-device-overnight/

Now, I know we have all heard stories about iPhone 4s owners saying that their phone is 4g capable. Well, according to apple, with the new software update from 5.0.1 to 5.1, the iPhone 4s becomes definable as a 4g hspa+ phone. They claim that based on the "definition" of hspa+ 4g, apple's iPhone uses its 3g radios (with increased bandwidth from the software update and on their network) to obtain 4g speeds. So its a 4g.

I guess now all those people who thought they were right about the iPhone being 4g will think they are right again. Let me see if I can find the link that he showed me.

Btw, my profile picture is of me and my fan boy friend. Go figure.
View attachment 23023


.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

The ATT 4Ss have said 4g for a while. My sister won't download speedtest so I can't verify authenticity. Nothing new though.

But really, who cares? Shitty phones, no support like rootz...oh well for them.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

You have to go all the way to the bottom to get the truth...

C/P

Unfortunately, as I explained in the previous question, the new 4G icon on the updated iPhone 4S is simply a marketing trick. It is meaningless when it comes to the performance of the device. The iPhone 4S still operates over AT&T's HSPA+ network as it always has. The iOS 5.1 update has not suddenly turned on any network enhancing hardware on the device.

End C/P


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

LMFAO! Yeah Att insists that their HSPA+ is 4g so they had apple change the icon on the 4s. Its pretty funny I have a friend that works for att and we constantly argue about it not being true 4g, I tell her that it doesn't have the radio to carry the 4g signal or else the Verizon one would read it as such. But being the att employee she is she doesn't wna hear it. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

What does this have to do with the Galaxy Nexus?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

SpinningHook said:


> What does this have to do with the Galaxy Nexus?


Exactly!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> What does this have to do with the Galaxy Nexus?


Thats why the original post was moved to off topic.

This isn't news, either. It was all over a few months ago.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Precisely.

And even more to the point, the whole Android vs Apple fanboy thing is old and irrelevant. I come to this site to modify my phone, not read about what others with different products think about it or their own. I could absolutely care less.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Its just a topic just like the rest of the subjects in this area. You could've just passed on commenting if you didn't wna look or read it just as I do when I see sumthn I don't like or want to see. And if your looking to mod and from your phone try the development section for all Modding and romming needs.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Its just a topic just like the rest of the subjects in this area. You could've just passed on commenting if you didn't wna look or read it just as I do when I see sumthn I don't like or want to see. And if your looking to mod and from your phone try the development section for all Modding and romming needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ 1


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Actually, most of the other threads in this forum have to do with the Galaxy Nexus [CDMA], hence the title of this forum. Something like this would be better suited for here:

http://rootzwiki.com...um/6-off-topic/

Which is where an identical thread to this already currently resides (and appropriately, as well).


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> Actually, most of the other threads in this forum have to do with the Galaxy Nexus [CDMA], hence the title of this forum. Something like this would be better suited for here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...um/6-off-topic/
> 
> Which is where an identical thread to this already currently resides (and appropriately, as well).


Cool. And now you're arguing about it and making the thread worse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread moved and merged.

People, chill out. Just report threads like this that belong elsewhere so us mods can do our thing.

Also, get the lube unless you want us to go in dry.


----------

